# MTB Birthday RAW - 6/11/10



## bvibert (Jun 7, 2010)

Hopefully the weather holds out so I can get a birthday RAW in on Thursday.  Who wants to join me?  I'm pretty open to times and places.  I wouldn't even mind getting in something away from Nass again if that's what works out for others.  But Nass would certainly be a good way to spend my birthday too. :beer:


----------



## bvibert (Jun 8, 2010)

Anyone??


----------



## severine (Jun 8, 2010)

Guess no one wants to celebrate your birthday with you.


----------



## Warp Daddy (Jun 8, 2010)

Happy Birthday Brian !! I 'd ride witcha if i lived there bro !


----------



## WoodCore (Jun 8, 2010)

Would love to ride with you on your B-day but unfortunately have a prior commitment I need to attend too. Can ride with you either Wed or Fri and pretend it's your special day!   8)


----------



## bvibert (Jun 9, 2010)

The weather looks crappy for tomorrow, I may have to postpone until Friday.


----------



## o3jeff (Jun 10, 2010)

Will there be Birthday cake post ride?


----------



## MR. evil (Jun 10, 2010)

o3jeff said:


> Will there be Birthday cake post ride?



How about whoopie pies?

Can't make this if it happens Friday (even if there are Whoopie Pies :-( ), I have a date to go see the A-Team :flame:


----------



## bvibert (Jun 10, 2010)

I bailed on this ride due to the weather.  Sorry, no cake.  Looks like tomorrow may not happen either....


----------



## bvibert (Jun 10, 2010)

Looks like I'll be getting out tomorrow for a belated birthday ride after all.  Probably Nass somewhere, unless someone was interested in WH Rez or something.  Somewhere around the 5:45 time frame.


----------



## WoodCore (Jun 10, 2010)

bvibert said:


> Looks like I'll be getting out tomorrow for a belated birthday ride after all.  Probably Nass somewhere, unless someone was interested in WH Rez or something.  Somewhere around the 5:45 time frame.



Great! I'm in for this for sure. Didn't think I'd be able to ride as the whip was in the shop but I'll be picking it up tomorrow! Anyway 5:45 is perfect and being as it's your birthday ride you name the place and route and I'll bring post ride refreshments.... 

:beer:


----------



## bvibert (Jun 11, 2010)

WoodCore said:


> Great! I'm in for this for sure. Didn't think I'd be able to ride as the whip was in the shop but I'll be picking it up tomorrow! Anyway 5:45 is perfect and being as it's your birthday ride you name the place and route and I'll bring post ride refreshments....
> 
> :beer:



5:45 at Scoville.


----------



## o3jeff (Jun 11, 2010)

I should be there. Now all we need is Grassi and Mr. Knees and we'll really have a B-day ride!


----------



## o3jeff (Jun 11, 2010)

o3jeff said:


> I should be there. Now all we need is Grassi and Mr. Knees and we'll really have a B-day ride!



Scratch that, screwing out of work early and going to do the res today.

Catch up with you guys over the weekend.


----------



## WoodCore (Jun 11, 2010)

o3jeff said:


> Scratch that, screwing out of work early and going to do the res today.
> 
> Catch up with you guys over the weekend.



Missed a good one this evening Jeff!


----------



## o3jeff (Jun 12, 2010)

WoodCore said:


> Missed a good one this evening Jeff!



Sounds like I missed the bears!


----------

